# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner > Art Design >  >  quick photo editing favor?

## DuB

I need to make a relatively minor change to a photo that I have as soon as possible. I've uploaded the image that I need edited here.

What I need is for all of the railing in the bottom left of the image to be removed, leaving only ocean (and part of the column) in its place. However, my image editing skills are pretty feeble, and I'm afraid that if I do this myself it won't look quite right. It's important that it look natural. I'm willing to bet that for some of you this would be no problem at all. If someone could make this quick change for me, upload the new image, and post it here, I'd really appreciate it! Please keep the image in 256x256 size and do not make any other changes to it.

Thanks!

----------


## Invader

Befo


Afta


Don't know if that's right. That'll be $500 though.

----------


## DuB

That's perfect. 

Now I need some laundry done... as soon as possible.

----------


## Marvo

STAND BACK, I GOT THIS

----------


## LSDgarfield

Hahaha! Nice one!

----------

